# Definitive Parts List for Routan Brake Upgrade



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Attached below is the definitive parts list if you wish to attempt to do the larger OEM brake upgrade to your Routan. This has been a huge Pain in the Ass; enough of the previously posted part numbers were incorrect that the van was out of service for almost 3 weeks, and on my tech's lift 4 different times. He's a patient soul, and I am grateful for his patience. And the project is still not complete. Even though the brakes were professionally installed and bled, the pedal still feels soft and has a fair amount of travel. So my tech suggested I replace the Master Brake Cylinder, and sure enough, the part changed when the newer brakes started to be installed. So I ordered the part from Keffer VW today, and I'll see what that does when it's installed.

I still feel this was a good upgrade considering how much I have used the van for moving and for towing my utility trailer. But it has been expensive and as I said above, a complete PITA. Will post pictures when I'm done.


Parts List for the Larger Front Brakes for the Routan


Part.............................................Part number..........Price.....Quantity..............Total

Semi Metallic Brake Pads................PS - 15890.........$ 81.35......1 Set.............$ 81.35
Cross Drilled & Slotted Rotors.........CB - 67074.........$215.15.....1 Set.............$215.15


Brake Rotors and Pads were purchased from www.brakeperformance.com. Aftermarket pads and rotors can be better quality in some cases, and especially in this case.



Caliper (Left)................................68144161AA.......$ 85.00..........1................$ 85.00
Caliper (Right)..............................68144160AA.......$ 85.00..........1............... $ 85.00
Adaptor Bracket............................68144154AA.......$ 48.19..........2............... $ 96.38
Slider Pin Kit.................................68144165AA.......$ 18.20..........2............... $ 36.40
Spring Clips (Hold Pads)................68159523AB........$ 42.66..........1................$ 42.66 
Brake Shield (Left)........................4779781AA..........$ 3.84...........1................ $ 3.84
Brake Shield (Right)......................4779780AA..........$ 5.40...........1..................$ 5.40


All of these parts were sourced and priced at www.factorymoparparts.com.




Master Brake Cylinder: VW Part # 7B0 614 019 D $75.75 at Keffer VW



Parts List for Larger Rear Brakes for the Routan


Part Description........................Part Number...............Price..Quantity....Cost

Caliper - Left Side*...................68159525AA.............$ 92.29......1.......$ 92.29
Caliper - Right Side*.................68159524AA.............$ 92.06......1.......$ 92.06
Adapter Bracket........................68144208AA.............$ 49.62......2...... $ 99.24
Slider Pin Kit.............................68144165AA.............$ 18.20......2.......$ 36.40
Spring Clips (Hold Pads).............68159523AB.............$ 42.66..... 1.......$ 42.66
Brake Shield (Left).....................4779784AB..............$ 5.66........1....... $ 5.66
Brake Shield (Right)...................4779785AB..............$ 5.46........1........$ 5.46
Emergency Brake Cable – Left....4779806AC..............$ 30.88......1.........$ 30.88
Emergency Brake Cable – Right..4779807AC..............$ 41.75......1.........$ 41.75

All of these parts were sourced and priced at www.factorymoparparts.com



Cross Drilled & Slotted Rotors..............CB – 67075......$130.39.....1 Set..........$130.39
Semi – Metallic Brake Pads..................PS – 15960...... $ 69.00.....1 Set..........$ 69.00 

Brake Pads and Rotors were purchased aftermarket from www.brakeperformance.com



Source: 

www.factorymoparparts.com
www.moparpartsoverstock.com
www.brakeperformance.com


A quick Google search using the listed part numbers was able to find cheaper prices than the ones listed above. You should get aftermarket pads & rotors as they’re better quality. The calipers & carriers would likely be dealer only items. 




*Parking Brake Spring (Part #68039257AA) comes supplied with the rear calipers.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

How much bigger are the front brakes now? Was thinking about doing this, but at the same time also considering trading it in on something smaller.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Really appreciate this list, I will probably spend the extra $$ to do this when my brakes are due.

Our pedal is soft too, but I thought I read this is normal, mechanic thought it was fine too. The van does stop well. Have you had your van since new?


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

tuanies said:


> How much bigger are the front brakes now? Was thinking about doing this, but at the same time also considering trading it in on something smaller.


330 MM vs 302 MM


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

routan2010se said:


> Really appreciate this list, I will probably spend the extra $$ to do this when my brakes are due.
> 
> Our pedal is soft too, but I thought I read this is normal, mechanic thought it was fine too. The van does stop well. Have you had your van since new?


Yes. However, the newer Master Brake Cylinder showed up last Thursday. Just waiting for my Tech to schedule me in. Looking forward to seeing if there is any imporvement in brake pedal feel.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Ondaora20 said:


> 330 MM vs 302 MM


Had a brain fart. I meant to ask about the size of the rear ones


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

tuanies said:


> Had a brain fart. I meant to ask about the size of the rear ones


Rear are 328mm vs 305mm.

George


----------



## outlawtartan (Feb 18, 2010)

Any update on the master brake install and if that helped the brake pedal travel?


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

The Master Brake Cylinder that I purchased may have been a different/updated part number, but it was the same as in the car originally. My Tech found the proper Chrysler number and it has been ordered. The PITA continues....


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Wow, thanks for being a pioneer here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Ondaora20 said:


> The Master Brake Cylinder that I purchased may have been a different/updated part number, but it was the same as in the car originally. My Tech found the proper Chrysler number and it has been ordered. The PITA continues....


Hi - any update on the upgrade for the master brake cylinder and also the Chrysler part number? Thanks.

I'll be doing this soon.

It's strange the Master Brake Cylinder has to be changed. I've upgraded from a 2 piston to a 8 piston setup with no issues or change in brake cylinder. The Dodge forums no one has upgraded the brake cylinder. Don't get me wrong, not doubting you, just want to see if i can save a buck as the cost of the MBC is not the issue, it's the labor involved that could save me some money.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in responding. I still have not installed the master cylinder yet. It just hasn't been that important in the scheme of things. But...the brakes work flawlessly. Happy with the upgrade.


----------

